# Michigan upper peninsula



## Rook21 (May 30, 2020)

Hey all,
We're planning a tent camping trip to the UP mid to end of October. Any suggestions on sites that are open during that time frame? Also need wifi or good sprint cell signal? Power hookup a plus!
Thank you!


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.superiortimesresort.com/


----------



## Rook21 (May 30, 2020)

Great thanks! Will call today. 
Any other suggestions?


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

https://www.ripplingriverresort.com/


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

Another great choice, both places are very good


----------

